# dumb water pump question



## WASHUMIN (Jan 8, 2006)

My serpentine belt broke on my e38 95 740. I bought a new belt and installed, it felt kinda loose to me after tension was applied. So i replaced the tensioner. Belt still feels loose, so I just cranked it, and it tensioned up alot and wont spin. Is it normal for the belt to be loose when installed and then tension up after cranking?. 

ohh yea the water pump... is that pulley suppposed to spin freely like the alternator & power steering or is it supposed to be super stiff??? Mine is stiff and extremly hard to spin, 

Please help I want my car back.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

You want a 1/2" to 3/4" of slack in the belts. Actually there are torque ratings for the tensioner. Having the belt too tight can cause pulley failure or even water pump failure because of the pressure on the rotor. So loosen those belts man. If things are tightening up on there own something is wrong.

Edit: The last part of your question is confusing. The water pump pulley should spin freely without a belt. But shouldnt turn very easy with the belt on.


----------



## WASHUMIN (Jan 8, 2006)

ohh ok without the belt on it doesn spin by hand at all. I had about 3/4" slack but it seemed too loose even then. But I guess ill have to wait and replace the pump before I investigate this further


----------

